# The traits you like in a fursona.



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

What kinds of things do you like to see in a fursona?

Do you like felines? Canines?
Do you like fursonas that are entirely different from their creators? Fursonas that have something of a resemblance?
Colorful? Patterned? Normal-looking? Feral? Digitigrade? Plantigrade?

Just out of curiousity, what do all of you like to see in a fursona, whether it be your own or somebody else's?


----------



## Kreevox (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a fan of fursonas that I can identify with the creators, I'm not much for the Rainbow Ravers, also, I like them to have original names, not like Storm or Shadow or stupid crap like that


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 19, 2010)

Saber fangs.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Fursonas that can identify with not only the creator, but people in general

As in, no godmodding


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

No hybrids. No Mythological creatures. Creative names. Realistic fur color (although dyed is acceptable). No wings on an animal that would normally have none. No special powers, or "Chosen One" status.

And I tend to gravitate towards mammal. I am the killer of fun.


----------



## Terranul (Jun 19, 2010)

I like fursonas that are down to earth


unless the creator can make the fursona so over the top that it goes beyond ridiculous and becomes ironic


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 20, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> What kinds of things do you like to see in a fursona?
> 
> Do you like felines? Canines?
> Do you like fursonas that are entirely different from their creators? Fursonas that have something of a resemblance?
> ...


 I like blood thirsty mothersuckers like the plushbitts who will steal souls that have left the body and sell them to the tails doll for money.That's one type of mothersucker I wouldn't want to meet on the street... Nah I like plushies (obviously).


----------



## Bir (Jun 20, 2010)

Feral, with earth tones for the color scheme. Even if it's blue or green, I like to see them as Forest Green and Teal. xD


----------



## Xtal (Jun 21, 2010)

I usually like a persona that isnt slutty and has a decently done backstory. I also like mammals generally, as Browder said.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 21, 2010)

Any fursona who isn't insane/epic weird/sadistic. That's one of the few things that I consider unoriginal.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

Something that bears some resemblance (personality-wise) to the creator, and nothing too over-the-top.
No unicorns or other mythological creatures (dragons are good, though).
I like a good back story that isn't too angsty.
Oh, and most of all, like Doomsquirrel, I hate uber-generic names like "Storm", "Shadow", and "Fang".


----------



## Pavi (Jun 22, 2010)

I like something that is, as stated several times before me, an actual representation of the creator.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 22, 2010)

I like a fursona that is different enough that it allows the creator to be able to escape from reality, yet close enough to the creator to be able to feel at one with the fursona. Basically rounding themselves out to be the person that they really want to be. Appearance wise I like them to be at least somewhat realistic, but able to throw in some flair. Like my fursona James, he has green tipped ears and a green ring around his tail, but his main fur color scheme is dark/light gray. Realistic enough for me XD 
No hybrids for me. And I much prefer plantigrade over digitigrade, but I don't dislike digitigrade mind you.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

an actual representation of the creator


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2010)

I just like a fursona that isn't too over the top. I don't mind some hybrids (but i have a sub species hybrid i guess) I don't mind if they have no backstory, but super angsty cliche backstories suck, as well as god powers. Mythical animals can be interesting if they are more humble about it and actually have an interest in the creature instead of just using it as an excuse to be the super original magic one that's oh so special. 
I hate sparkledogs


----------



## Kreevox (Jun 24, 2010)

if you check my bio you'll notice my character can godmode a bit, but I have failsafes set in so my character can't godmode all the time, he can godmode as a last line defense, but it has major consequences if he does, kinda like rock lee opening the chakra gates


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 24, 2010)

I like my fursonas as slutty easy-going as possible.

No but seriously...



Doomsquirrel said:


> I'm a fan of fursonas that I can identify with the creators, I'm not much for the Rainbow Ravers, also, I like them to have original names, not like Storm or Shadow or stupid crap like that





Terranul said:


> I like fursonas that are down to earth unless the creator can make the fursona so over the top that it goes beyond ridiculous and becomes ironic


 
This, this. Although it still gives a good portrait of their creators, neon flashing slutty foxes with names like Kuty Foksy and rainbow necklaces are pretty unimpressive.

I chose a lemur because I somehow can see myself as one easier than with any other animals. I don't know why, I just happen to find animal alter-egos in people easily, such as "this one would be a raccoon, that one would be a bear". I would call that imagination in action, which it seems many people of this generation lack.


----------



## Delta (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm with most everyone thus far.

A character that can relate to its creator is awesome. I'm here for interaction with people who have the same interest as I, if wanted to look at all the pretty animals I wouldn't have signed up on FA.
If I had to choose; realistic hybrids over ridiculous hybrids, any day. 
Wings on animals they're not supposed to be saps interest.
God mode/"The Chosen One" characters need to go back to to Gaia.
Characters who incorporate a characteristic (behavioral or otherwise) of the respective animal are always fun.
Flashy "Look at me! I want attention characters" serve the exact opposite purpose they were created for.
         - Rare "under-appreciated" species that are used to simply to "be different" also cater to the above.


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 24, 2010)

I like fursonas that aren't just vehicles for porn. 
As for colors or species or whatever, I don't care. If you like your fursona, then that's fine.

Though I don't really see the point in having a fursona that has a weird or different backstory from what yours is. I think that's when your fursona crosses over the line to become just another character.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually do like a bit of a deranged character, but I've yet to see the type I like. Generally it's too over the top around here, but I like that character who is on the brink of insanity yet never takes that step into it.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 26, 2010)

Feet are one of those things which should ALWAYS be closer to the animal features, just like tails. The only instance I can think of where plantigrade anthros don't look retarded is Sonic characters.

Personality should always be close to the creator, including most of the "negative" traits. For example, my sense of humor can be pretty caustic, and I have a short fuse, so my fursona is the same.

As everybody said, godmods are bad.

Also, don't make your fursona basically a porn avatar. Things like hyper genitals or multicock are silly. If you want to do that, just make up a random character, but try to keep your fursona within reason.

I don't much care about appearance. If it's your character, go for it. I'm not one of those douchebags who whines about sparkledogs, as long as the creator doesn't make an empty character.

I'm also not opposed to giving your fursona special powers within reason, especially if you like RPing in fantasy settings. For example, the ability to transform for anthro to feral and back at will. Hell, you can shoot lightning from your hands, as long as there is a check on this power, such as it being fairly common.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 27, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> What kinds of things do you like to see in a fursona?
> 
> Do you like felines? Canines?
> Do you like fursonas that are entirely different from their creators? Fursonas that have something of a resemblance?
> ...


 In order:

I prefer mustelids, myself.
No, yes, colorful? are you joking?,paterns are ok, normal looking is my favorite portrayal, I'm not really a fan of feral, and digitigrade is more realistic.
I try to look for a good character, meaning personality. If the personality has a lot of holes in it, or is completely unrealistic or unoriginal, then I'd be a bit disappointed in it.


----------



## Seas (Jul 3, 2010)

I am somewhat biased towards custom/own-created species (and I don't mean simple hybrids).


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a strange attraction to blind eyes, that beautiful smoky white.
I don't like unrealistically huge breasts, and personally I prefer a body with curves to a pencil thin one. Giant dicks are another turn-off. I always feel embarrassed for the character's owner, like they're insecure about their own, uh... yeah.


----------



## Gigawatt (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm just not a fan of most extremes. Hyper-dong big-tit pencil-thin neon pink fox who wants to yiff all night long? No thanks. Plain red fox with a really plain personality such as "I like playing videogames and chatting online. I'm friendly to everyone." meh, it's ok, but I enjoy a bit more creativity.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 6, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I actually do like a bit of a deranged character, but I've yet to see the type I like. Generally it's too over the top around here, but I like that character who is on the brink of insanity yet never takes that step into it.


 
Awwwwwww yeahhhhh


*I like the big fat cocks*. -Nobody appreciates overweight chicken nowadays

But seriously, I like the crazy ones, ones that do stand out for a change, unless you're an ass to everybody.
Be yourself and the people who like your fursona like you. It's easy


----------

